# Pheasant



## jlmacc (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I got a few pheasants from a friend of mine.Was wanting to smoke these.Any advice.I thought about injecting with butter and herbs,then wrapping in bacon.What do you think?


----------



## rstr hunter (Aug 21, 2010)

I actually think I'd brine these first.  Pheasant is a dryer meat as it is wild and would for sure inject them if not brined.  I bet wrapped in bacon these would turn out awesome.  Make sure to do a q-view.  Good luck.


----------



## eman (Aug 21, 2010)

2nd the brine idea. a blanket of bacon sounds good too. but i've had phesant and i'm leary that the bacon could overpower the taste of the bird.


----------



## bethann1169 (Oct 8, 2010)

Did you ever try this? and how did it turn out. I have a few to try also.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2010)

I agree with Rstr Hunter & Eman.

Only place we differ is I wouldn't worry about the Bacon overpowering the Pheasant.

The pheasant should be so lucky. (Can't help it---I just love Bacon that much!)

This might help you???

http://www.ultimatepheasanthunting.com/recipes/

Bear


----------

